# 2007 SENTRA



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

HELLO, HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE SEEN THE REDESINGNED SENTRA FOR 2007?
WHAT DO YOU THINK, I THINK IT'S PRETTY UGLY AND NO LONGER LOOKS LIKE A SPORTY TYPE COMPACT CAR.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I think you should should stop shouting, it isn't that big of a tragedy.

It looks fine to me, it is now in line with the Nissan brand image. It was also never really a sporty compact car, it was more of a compact car with sporty versions available. This new compact is also likely to have sporty versions available.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

The death of the B saddens me, and I don't think the new C will be able to do the name justice. However, Nissan may be pulling away from the sportcompact market with their Sentra to make room for the Coupe concept. Just a thought. Either way I think the new Sentra is teh Ugly. My original plan was to trade in my Accent for the '07 Sentra, but not anymore. I'll hang on to my Hyundai and see what else may be around the bend. Current prospects include, but are not limited to an MX-5, a used Z4, a C-Class Convertible, a Mini, a used S2000, or maybe a used Z roadster is I could find one for under $30K. But that won't be for a couple of years. I wish Nissan would put effort into another S13-like platform. Something for everyone. Coupe, Hatch, Convertible and FR with decent power. That's what I loved about the S-13. And that's where I think that Nissan should go with it's Coupe concept. Build something that offers a taste to every clique. That's also what whas great about the old mustangs. A car built so well, and looked so nice... everyone wanted one of each. But back on topic, The new Sentra is ugly and NISMO is going to have alot of work ahead of them if they want to make it show&race ready. Then again they did okay on the Alti, so maybe they'll go along with the same style upgrades/body mods.

(all of this is just in speculation, and alot of it is being thought while I type, so pay no attention to whether or not any of it made sense.)


----------



## elyts (Dec 4, 2006)

i have one . . . i love it . . . its great


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

New 07' Sentra isn't sporty enough to me.. look so cheesy.. you'd have to do so much to mod it.. not feeling it..


----------



## croser2 (Dec 3, 2006)

The new sentra isn't for modding. It is a nice car how it is, with some nice features. Maybe lower it a little, but if you going to be modding a car, why buy the new Sentra in the first place?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

thats my arguement.. they are killing the moding capabilities for the 07' generation of sentras [to me].. people aren't going to want to mod that sentra.. so in turn people looking to eventually mod their car won't buy it in the first place.. 

between the lines..


----------



## croser2 (Dec 3, 2006)

They'll sell alot of them though. They are in it for the sales, not modding ability. Look around when your driving. How many modded sentras are there? I think they should leave the new Sentra how it is and not even try to make an SER version, and give us a sporty car to begin with. Azeal? Sport Concept? Yes please!


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*enough said..*

...of course they're going to sell.. I'm talking about the moding community.. who cares if plain ol' billy bob buys a sentra and leaves it stock.. the whole point of this thread was "opinion" on the new 07' Sentra.. it's no big issue.. 

_...the new Sentra look like crap._


----------



## searstream (Dec 1, 2006)

I think Nissan just took a look at the Corolla, and said, "We can make one of those".... and here it is in the 07 Sentra... 

I am sorry to say, but the sentra is no longer unique in my book.


----------



## elyts (Dec 4, 2006)

*07 sentra*

its quick, nice and fun to drive . . . and as far as it being everywhere . . . i live in central florida, orlando to be exact and i havent seen 1, other than mine . . . no one knows what it is and i love it . . . and no . . . its likely not made to be modded . . . all i have heard of is people gettin headers, intake and exhaust and autocrossing w/ the lil son of a gun . . .


----------



## searstream (Dec 1, 2006)

I heard of people living in it for a week at a time.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

searstream said:


> I think Nissan just took a look at the Corolla, and said, "We can make one of those".... and here it is in the 07 Sentra...
> 
> I am sorry to say, but the sentra is no longer unique in my book.



Most of the compact class cars from all companies are conservative. Just like the previous Sentra for the enthusiast you gotta wait for the Se, Se-r, Spec versions. But for people who want something just for point a to b its acceptable.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

if u check on the website they are making a ser and a ser spec v its seems like its gonna have a beefed up 2.5 and is gonna have 200hp yeah 200 with 180ft-lb of torque. i thnk it is ugly but it might be a performer they also said it will have a 12.6 inch rotors with seems to be nice. but we will see.


----------

